# Fichier office en lecture seul si déjà ouvert



## pimousse42 (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais faire du partage de fichier, mais je voudrais que si un fichier office est ouvert par un poste les autres n'y ai accès qu'en lecture seul.

Y a t il un moyen ?


----------



## Rémi M (27 Septembre 2010)

Tu sélectionnes ton fichier, fais CMD + I, tu as une fenêtre qui s'ouvre, et tu fais verrouiller.

Quand tu l'ouvriras, soit tu ouvriras une copie ou alors en lecture seule


----------



## pimousse42 (27 Septembre 2010)

Dans ce cas là c'est tout le monde qui est en lecture seul.

En faite je veux éviter que 2 personnes ne modifie le même fichier en même temps.
Donc si le fichier est ouvert sur un poste alors les autre sont en lecture seule.


----------



## Rémi M (27 Septembre 2010)

Alors pour ça, tu vas dans la même fenêtre, et tout en bas tu as _Parte et permissions_, tu ajouteras un "contact", son nom par exemple avec un mot de passe pour ce fichier et seul lui pourra l'ouvrir et par exemple tu lui mets juste _Lecture seule_ 

Un petit soucis, ça ne marche pas, je regarde et je te tiens au courant.


----------



## Aliboron (27 Septembre 2010)

pimousse42 a dit:


> je voudrais que si un fichier office est ouvert par un poste les autres n'y ai accès qu'en lecture seule.


Et ce n'est pas le cas ? Tu peux donner des précisions sur le contexte (version d'Office et de Mac OS X, application concernée, type de connexion réseau, etc.) et décrire ce que tu observes exactement ?


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2010)

Je crois ne pas dire de bêtises mais pour moi c'est le comportement par défaut des fichiers d'Office (au moins d'Excel) : quand le fichier est ouvert sur le poste A, il peut être ouvert par le poste B mais en lecture seule, les modif (si modif il y a) ne pourront être enregistrées par un "sauvegarder" seul.


----------



## edd72 (27 Septembre 2010)

Pour moi aussi, à moins que Microsoft ait créé un super mode coopératif pour Office que j'ignore, c'est aussi comme ça que ça s'est toujours passé pour moi au taf (si un document est ouvert alors le deuxième utilisateur ouvre le document en lecture et peut s'il le souhaite l'enregistrer avec un autre nom mais en aucun cas écraser la version ouverte par le premier).


----------



## pimousse42 (30 Septembre 2010)

Excusez moi après avoir posté j'ai fait d'autre test et effectivement le fichier passe bien en lecteur seul si ouvert par un autre poste et modifié.

On peut donc fermé le poste.


----------

